# November 13th. A big buck kind of day!



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Been late to post. Have a lot going on between school and duck hunting. 
This year I gained access to some ditch bottom land and didn't know what to expect when it came to the deer hunting. After some scouting and trail cam pics it didn't take long to realize I had hit a goldmine. I had gotten some good pics of a few different big bucks coming through every week or so. I also had many does in the area so it was imminent that I would see one of these bruisers. To my surprise, hunting a few times a week from the start of the season until Nov. I only saw one nice 10 point and not for long and he went into a close corn field but I always still had the bait, the does, in the area. On Nov. 13th I heard a car beep on the road behind me, surprised, I kept looking around across the field. There he was, it was obvious the rack was giant and the buck was too. He was heading right for me but on the other side of the ditch. As he came towards me, he came within about 20 yards but I had no shot on that side of the ditch. He ran past me at about 60-70 yards out and I thought I was screwed. So I was digging through my pockets looking for the rattle bag (Dont have much faith in these) I hit it hard and after about a minute it was like I reeled him in to my feet. He stopped in front of me at 12yds. I was ready and put a great shot on him, stuck him and he expired about 25-30 yards and I felt like I was dreaming. Called my Dad and told him the news and couldn't have been happier. This new spot was something I gained all on my own, set up on my own, of course with Dad's wisdom... But it made me proud that I went through all the steps and was overwhelmed by this great opportunity! He finally scored out at 162 and the pictures don't do it justice but of course he will be on the wall!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Beautiful 10 point mainframe...what was the spread on it?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Congrats man, that is an awesome buck. great story with it too.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Great Deer and Story to go with it! I love seeing guys putting in the work and getting rewarded for it. Putting a perfect shot on him (judging from the pic and the story) makes it even better.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats thats a beauty. I had a similar experience with my 14 point this year. Hit the rattle bag and he was on a string.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bruiser for sure, which county did you take him in?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job.. Way to make something happen... You have to love it when they come in and give you that short shot.. That's what happened to me this year. It sure makes things easier.. That's a stud deer for sure!!!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Awesome buck and story. Great accomplishment!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Real bruiser! Good story line to go with it as well!! What kind of bow and broadhead were you using to such an ethical kill on him!!!?? Good job!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was an old horton yukon with a peep sight I have been shooting since I've been 8 years old. Hard to think it's been 13 years. Anyways I also shoot NAP thunderheads and they always get the job done. It was a good shot, as he was walking up I was just saying to myself... Take your time, take your time, take your time. I shot he ran 25 yards and I thought I missed so I stuck another arrow in and was ready to try again through the trees but then he started to fall ......


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought only Rages did that!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Good job fickert. I'm one of Kane Godfrey friends and Sammy. When Kane sent me this pic my jaw dropped. Good job buddy. Now it's time to start pulling some slabs through the Ice!!!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Good work John........he will make a great mount, and plenty if goo eating.......!


----------

